# WHITE ICE PEARL? WHITE FLAKE?



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

HEY HOMIES....CAN ANYONE SHOOT ME WHAT THIS WHITE IS, AND WHAT FLAKE HE USED OR HOW TO GET THIS AFFECT ON WHITE?? IVE WENT TO 3 DIFFERENT PAINT SHOPS AND THEY ARE BAFFLED ON WHAT IT IS......I JUST WANT TO KNOW EXACTLY WHAT IT IS, WE MIGHT USE THIS ON A CAR SOON, THANKS HOMIES


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

top pic is white ice pearl.. bottom pic looks lik flake.. hotstuff did pic #2


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2010, 06:23 PM~18626051
> *top pic is white ice pearl.. bottom pic looks lik flake.. hotstuff did pic #2
> *


Good lookin out sik... ill have to find him on here


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Sep 21 2010, 06:53 PM~18626259
> *Good lookin out sik... ill have to find him on here
> *


im pretty sure he will post in here soon..


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 21 2010, 08:23 PM~18626051
> *top pic is white ice pearl.. bottom pic looks lik flake.. hotstuff did pic #2
> *


Nope, it's ice bitch! :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 21 2010, 08:25 PM~18627462
> *Nope, it's ice bitch!  :0
> *


i couldnt remember..


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

arnt they both ice?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

booth ice...white flake looks like ass


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

i really need to see an ice pearl car in person...

the body of my car might have to be painted with that


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

pics never capture the dopeness of ice in person. i can tell you first hand... its like sparkly awesomeness


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Sep 26 2010, 06:07 AM~18663359
> *pics never capture the dopeness of ice in person. i can tell you first hand... its like sparkly awesomeness
> *


  :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

who sells white ice pearl


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Soultrain_@Oct 25 2010, 02:17 PM~18902692
> *who sells white ice pearl
> *


i got a brand new 2oz jar, $80 shipped.


----------



## TANGOBLASTIN (Sep 3, 2010)

i painted my cutlass that color i used a white base then shot2 coats of clear with artic ice dry pearl mixed in the clear then sanded then shot 3 more coats or clear so burry the pearl so it would'nt be rough the trick is to spray the pearl rough so it wouldn't model on you. then shoot the coats of clear a lil thick to burry it looks clean. and the flake arent noticable at all until sun hits.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

hit up DENENATOR... i bought alot of flake from him and got white, and also a clear flake(put over white base).. g/l holmes


----------



## RollinCustomz (Oct 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Soultrain_@Oct 25 2010, 01:17 PM~18902692
> *who sells white ice pearl
> *


KemFx has the same white ice pearl for like half the price as HOK and it ships free. They also have chameleon paint kits, candy paint kits, and Mirror Chrome paint for sick prices.


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinCustomz_@Oct 25 2010, 10:44 PM~18909318
> *KemFx has the same white ice pearl for like half the price as HOK and it ships free.  They also have chameleon paint kits, candy paint kits, and Mirror Chrome paint for sick prices.
> *


Thanks i got 2oz from Tcp Global


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

white ice pearl is SICK, and to who said sparkely awesomeness, that is the exact thing you will think when seeing it in person, i did white ice pearl *hok* over a nice orange and that shit was sick loved the color 

cant wait to use it again on something


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:0 :0


----------



## JGREEZY (Aug 21, 2009)

TRY ALSACORP.COM THEY HAVE SOME CRAZY STUFF


----------

